# Is this possible...



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the ferry is booked, travel insurance sorted, passports all checked and we are off to France for the first time, but is it possible to just wander around France stopping at sites/Aires as you find them? I'm after a holiday with no pre-planned structure, I do 'structure all day at work.

So, we just want to head in a direction and stop when we want, where we want? Can we get that much freedom?

Cheers.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Certainly possible. Just don't leave it too late to arrive at the aires as the popular ones can fill up. Aim to arrive no later than mid afternoon and you should be OK.
Also consider the camping municipals. Not much more expensive than an aire and usually have space apart from August.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

We are going in June armed with France Passion, Aires book, Camping Cheque book and ASCI book so we should have some choice!

I was just hoping to travel, stop for a brew mid afternoon, glance through the books and find a nearby site. Just taking it easy.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

So is there any other way to do it? 8O


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You are heading in the right direction with the right mindset to have a cracking good time. We do exactly the same.
Enjoy.
C.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

chiily said:


> We are going in June armed with France Passion, Aires book, Camping Cheque book and ASCI book so we should have some choice!


I trust that you have bought some Camping Cheques to go with the book.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

gaspode said:


> So is there any other way to do it? 8O


Well that's my point, I don't want to do it any other way.

Of course if we find a good place to stop we'll camp for a few days, have a look around, relax and then move on. Isn't that why we have campervans or MHs we carry our shells?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

That is the best way to do it! Just follow your nose as my grandfather used to say! 

(It is he i blame for my camping - he was an avid caravanner from his mid twenties until he was 86! Went every month, always slept outside under the awning!)

We had the most amazing time when we did europe a few years ago, people are so nice generally - have a bash at speaking the languages, even if you are terrible and have to revert to english as even the most grumpy person becomes very helpful and friendly for your efforts!

Have a great time, go and create yourself an adventure!


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*France*

Go to www.camperstop.com buy the book, about £13, and also download the aires, about €3 and put them on your sat nav and off you go. You are then armed with 1000's of places to stop in France.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: France*



steersy said:


> Go to www.camperstop [MHF Link].com buy the book, about £13, and also download the aires, about €3 and put them on your sat nav and off you go. You are then armed with 1000's of places to stop in France.


Hmm, I can't see the link to download the Aires POIs?


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*France*

It says, Download data sets on the home page. Click the union jack first. Then select your make of satnav


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: France*



steersy said:


> It says, Download data sets on the home page. Click the union jack first. Then select your make of satnav


Thanks, Found it here.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*France*

They send an email with a code for you to finally download the info.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I came across an amazing list of POI's compiled by "archie" camp sites, aires for all of europe..

can't remember where I found it.. try googling "archie poi" or something similar.

the filename, which you may be able to google was "archies_europe_f.zip"

that's only the file for France in numerous formats.

chris


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Go for it!

We hardly ever use campsites and if one aire is full, there is usually another, less popular one not too far away. We have come across some real finds in out of the way places and had them to ourselves. It depends what you like - we like "ordinary" places that have their own kind of charm, and the locals are pleased when you use their aire and buy bread from their bakery etc. Not following a plan means you can go where the mood takes you - without getting lost!

Have fun.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

This link gets you thereArchie's poi


----------

